
Confirmed: The $35,000 Tesla Model 3 Will Be Unveiled in March 2016 - AliCollins
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a12983/35000-tesla-model-iii-coming-in-2017/
======
DrScump
Note: article is 4 months old.

